# My entire Ellicott City,MD bottle collection so far



## waskey (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is a picture of my entire Ellicott City,Maryland bottle collection. Ellicott City is a very small town but suprisingly they had alot of bottles,i know there are many more that i don't have that i am looking for. So far I have 11 milks,5 sodas,7 medicines,and 1 whiskey flask. I am always looking for more Ellicott City bottles so if you come across any in antique stores or anything keep me in mind.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is a Christian Eckart putnam style bottle I sold a few years ago. 
 Not sure how common they are. 
 I see Ellicott City bottles every so often , I'll try to keep a lookout for them.


----------



## waskey (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok thanks Matt,the Eckert blob is a fairly rare one,i dig them broken every so often but i can't seem to find any whole ones. The value is probably $35+. If you come across any other Ellicott City bottles i would be very interested in buying or trading for them.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey there!

 Nice collection you've got going on waskey, especially since you don't drive yet, right? Before long you will have more glass than you know what to do with, if you don't already. It is awesome that you have friends who enjoy collecting and digging; be sure to dig your town for all it's worth and hold dear those memories. There are tons of creeks and ravines in your area so it is just a matter of time until you discover a great old dumpsite full of hundreds of local bottles that you and your digging buddies can work for months or years. You guys seem pretty knowledgeable about local bottles so it will be well deserved and appreciated when it happens.  

 I wouldn't mind seeing some close-ups of your favorites, if you care to share some more, and above all good luck in your future searches!


----------



## waskey (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for looking,i will be driving in a year or two so then ill be able to dig more often. Me and my friends are very knowledgable about local ellicott city bottles,i am actually working on writing a guide to all the known ellicott city bottles since no has done that yet and might get it published one day. Yea we have many creeks and ravines since our town was built on a hillside. I have done about 30 different dumps in my small town and most of the bottles i have found are from baltimore,not from ellicott city. Im going to start finding some privies this spring;looking forward to some warmer weather


----------



## the ham man (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah aren't we all looking towards warmer weather. hey hen i had no idea u had that much ellicott city stuff.i guess now that i see it all together and not spread out in ur room it looks like u have got a very nice collection going. i hope mine will expand and include different varieties. thanks for posting~Joey~.


----------



## redbeardrelics (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Waskey, I have one of those early applied blob Christian Eckart Ellicott City, MD bottles in my collection, that I can spare. I will bring it with me to the Baltimore Bottle Show this weekend if you like. I will be at table B1 across the aisle from the appraisal table, and will have the bottle out of site under the table for you. I think I may also have a BIM Ellicot City druggist type bottle around here somewhere that I will try to locate for you before the show as well.
 Hope to see you there,
  Chris


----------



## waskey (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok thanks Chris that would be great looking forward to meeting you and plenty of the other forum members.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 4, 2010)

thanx for sharing with us henry. once the bottle bug bites, it's hard 
 to fight off. that and the fact that you live in a great part of the country 
 for our hobby. stick with it, it will supply you with a lifetime of enjoyment.

 you may want to take a digital camera
 along with a pen and pad to the show.

 good luck!!

 jim


----------



## waskey (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok thanks Jim i probably will take my camera and plenty of money for some good bottles[]


----------



## MDdigger (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello Henry,

 I have an Ellicott City milk for sale if you are interested.  One pint, Rockland Dairy-Chas. E. Hobson- Ellicott City, MD.,  in a circular slug plate.  I will be selling at the Baltimore show Suday, but don't know my table number. I am listed as an assistant under Ken Tighe's name.  You can email if you like and I can give you my cell number.  Let me know if you want to see it and I'll hold it for you. Hope to see you at the show.

 Dodd


----------



## waskey (Mar 5, 2010)

I sent you an email. thanks


----------



## waskey (Jun 7, 2010)

Been a while since I have added any local bottles so I was wondering if anyone has any Ellicott City bottles for sale or trade. Thanks~henry


----------



## waskey (Jun 16, 2010)

Added a nice new local milk to the collection as a birthday present from my dad. The bottle is Rockland Dairy/ C.E. Hobson/ Ellicott City, MD. There are about 10 or so different variations of this bottle that I know of. They were very successful but almost all of their bottles are broken in local dumps which makes all the variations very valuable. From the bottles I have found from this dairy, it appears they were in business from 1930-1936. This specific bottle was made by the Thatcher Glass Co. and the date is 1936. A very interesting fact about this bottle is that the Rockland bottles were made only by the Buck Glass. Co. of Baltimore and the Thatcher glass Co. and all the Buck Rockland bottles have the name Chas E. Hobson in the center but all the Rockland bottles made by Thather have the name C.E. Hobson; im not sure why, I think it may have to do with the size of the letters that were used by Thatcher glass and maybe they couldn't fit the word Chas. so they had to use his initials instead. If anyone knows more let me know here is a picture of the new milk.


----------



## waskey (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is a picture of a Rockland Dairy bottle made by Buck Glass Co. of Baltimore with the full name Chas. E. Hobson in the plate rather than the initials C.E. Hobson.


----------



## cracked bottle (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry,


 Nice looking local milks you just acquired.  Congratulations!!!


 Marc


----------



## waskey (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Marc, the problem is im running out of local dumps so getting local bottles has been slow lately. I need to go out and look for more dumps or privies.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 16, 2010)

Any chance there would be nearby dumps in nearby small towns? They might produce a few Ellicott City bottles...and if there's an abandoned railroad right of way running through your area, wherever there was a RR bridge over a creek/river is another possibility. There was a Southern Pacific Railroad dump in San Jose that produced some very nice local bottles that hailed from various cities along the passenger line, and many of the bottles weren't from San Jose but from small towns up the peninsula.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for looking, im planning on doing some digging in some surrounding towns as well. I also need to start probing out some privies around, theres bound to be some good bottles in them; ive been told that all bottles from Ellicott City are very desirable and even some of the more common ones are worth atleast $10. And there reallya ren't very many common ones from here.


----------



## waskey (Aug 3, 2010)

Havent added too much local stuff lately besides digging up the small common ACL Patapsco Pharmact bottles from EC so here is a nice local milk I got off ebay for a good fair price. Its not damaged in anyway but its really hazy and completely covered in casware; almost like someone rubbed it up against a rock or something to give it this look. Its a nice rare local that I needed though so im happy with it. I also found some unexpected info on the owner Charles. E. Hobson. The other day my younger sister walked in after a bike ride and told me she saw a gravestone in the local cemetary(in my neighborhood) with the name Hobson and she guessed it could be him since she didn't get a close look at the gravestone. We rode up there later and she was right the gravestone was a large gravestone which read HOBSON in big letters in the middle and on the left had Mary T. (I forger the years she lived) and on the right side it had Charles E. (1905-1963). I didn't even know it but one of our very local dairy farmers is actually buried in my neighborhood; pretty cool. Anyway this is the new Rockland Dairy milk I got with Hobson's name on it.


----------



## the ham man (Aug 8, 2010)

hey henry you should add the valley and all the other ellicott city stuff you got since the beginning of this post.


----------



## waskey (Aug 29, 2010)

This past summer has been a good year for locals for me. Ive added some rare milk bottles and even one that is very rare. Most of the Ellicott City bottles I have are the more common ones from this city. There are still many local milks that I need and some are known by only an example or two.As you can see my collection has grown alot since the first picture I took during I believe the Winter. If anyone has Ellicott City bottles I would be very interested in most. Let me know if you have any and we can try and work out a deal. This is what I have so far thats local to my small town.
 -18 Ellicott City milk bottles
 -9 Ellicott City crown top soda bottles
 -1 Ellicott City blob top soda bottle
 -14 Ellicott City medicine bottles
 -1 Ellicott City whiskey flask


----------

